# My Blood test Results



## lildingbatty (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello,

I am new to this, but I wanted to be more informed for my Endo appt tomorrow. I had an U/S of my thyroid done and it showed that it was enlarged. Here are my blood test results:
Sodium 140 Range 135-145
Potassuim 4.4 3.5-5.3
Chloride 108 98-110
Carbon Dioxide 23 21-33
Calcium 9.2 8.5-10.2
Alkaline Phosphatase 100 33-115
AST 13 10-30
ALT 9 7-40
Bilirubin, Total .5 .2-1.2
Glucose 72 six5-99
Urea Nitrogen SIX The results say that is low 7-25
Creatinine .77 .57-1.03
Bun/creatine ratio 7.4 six-22
Protein, Total 7.2 six.2-8.3
Albumin 4.2 3.5-5.1
Globulin, Calculated 3.0 2.2-3.9
A/G Ratio 1.4 1.0-2.1
EGFR non-afr american 107 ML/MIN/1.73M2> Or = sixty
EGFR african american 124 ML/MIN/1.73M2> Or = sixty

WBC 5.8 3.8-10.8
RBC 4.Six3 3.8-5.10
Hemoglobin 14.six 11.7-15.55
Hemotocrit 44 35.0-45.0
MCV 95.1 80-100
MCH 31.5 27-33
MCHC 33.1 32-3six
RDW 13.2 11-15
Platelet count 247 140-400
Neutrophils, absolute 3130 1500-7800
Lymphocytes, absolute 2320 850-3900
Monocytes, absolute 270 200-950
Eosinophils, absolute 90 15-500
Basophils, absolute 20 0-200
Total neutrophils % 54 38-80
Total lymphocytes % 40 15-49
Monocytes % 5 0-13
Eosinpohils % 2 0-8
Basophils % 0 0-2
ESR, Westergren 2 0-20
ANA Screen Negative

T3, Free 2.9 2.3-.2
Vitamin B12, serum 913 200-1100
folate, serum >24 normal >5.4 Borderline 3.4-5.4 Low <3.4
T3, Total 108 7six-181
Tissue Transglutam AB IGA 2 <20
T4, Total 8.1 4.5-12.0
TSH, 3RD Generation 1.SIX9 .40-4.50

All the blood tests were ordered by my PCP. I see the Endo for the first time tomorrow. I am looking for thoughts about my blood test results, what you may be thinking is going on with me. I have had such a variety of symptoms in the past six months, but the 2 that bother me the most are the feelings of swelling in my throat, and having a hard time swallowing. And Anxiety, I am not an anxious person, but i have "attacks" not. Thanks!!!hugs3


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lildingbatty said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this, but I wanted to be more informed for my Endo appt tomorrow. I had an U/S of my thyroid done and it showed that it was enlarged. Here are my blood test results:
> Sodium 140 Range 135-145
> ...


Thank you so much for including the ranges. On the FREE T3, it seems there is an incomplete range.

Your doc did a lot of tests but sadly not a single antibody or immunoglobulin specific to the thyroid.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

So, the ultra-sound showed no nodules or other irregularities other than enlargment?

Please let us know what the endo has to say.


----------



## lildingbatty (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorry about the T3 range, and thanks for catching that ... The range is 2.3-4.2
The only thing they told me about the u/s was that the thyroid is enlarged. I will be looking for the Endo to do the other tests! Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lildingbatty said:


> Sorry about the T3 range, and thanks for catching that ... The range is 2.3-4.2
> The only thing they told me about the u/s was that the thyroid is enlarged. I will be looking for the Endo to do the other tests! Thanks


Your FREE T3 result of 2.9 is way below the mid-range (3.2) of the range provided by your lab. Most of us like the FREE T3 to be at least 75% or the range so I believe something is going on.

You must feel very tired; do you?

Hope you get some info on that thyroid from the endo and if you like, please let us know.


----------



## lildingbatty (Oct 13, 2011)

The tiredness .. is that even a word?... comes and goes, i am a mother of 2 ages 4 and 5 so sometimes i just say that is the reason i am tired. but there are times when i feel like if i do not lay down for at least an hour i am not going to make it the rest of the day. I have my good days and my bad. I will post tomorrow after the endo appt. Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lildingbatty said:


> The tiredness .. is that even a word?... comes and goes, i am a mother of 2 ages 4 and 5 so sometimes i just say that is the reason i am tired. but there are times when i feel like if i do not lay down for at least an hour i am not going to make it the rest of the day. I have my good days and my bad. I will post tomorrow after the endo appt. Thanks!


You are quite welcome and I hope you get some of those antibodies and immunoglobulin tests listed.

Please let us know. You need some pep in your step, that is for sure!

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3


----------



## lildingbatty (Oct 13, 2011)

I think these are some results, please help me. I do not know if all the information is here, but this is what i have so far. Next endo appt at the end of the month. 
Thyroid Stim Immumoglob 38% Baseline {<140}
Anti-Mitochondrial AB Less than 1:20
TITER 0
Thyroglobulin Antibody <20 IU/ML {<20}
Thyroid Peroxidase Ab 10 IU/ML {<35}


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lildingbatty said:


> I think these are some results, please help me. I do not know if all the information is here, but this is what i have so far. Next endo appt at the end of the month.
> Thyroid Stim Immumoglob 38% Baseline {<140}
> Anti-Mitochondrial AB Less than 1:20
> TITER 0
> ...


So, you do have TSI (thyoid stimulating immunoglobulin) which indicates hyper. You see; you probably also have TBII which is a blocking immunoglobulin which probably makes your test results look okay when they are not.

TBII (Thyrotrophin Binding Inhibiting Immunoglobulin)
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1969138 (good test for TSHR)

Very very interesting. And the "tired" part could be from your metabolism running at high gear. Even when you are resting, your metabolism is racing and then you are very tired when you get up feeling you have had no rest at all which in fact you have not.

Metabolic conditions can cause AMA to be high and of course this is hard on the liver.

It may also be present in patients with other autoimmune disorders such as systemic lupus erythematosus, rheumatoid arthritis, Sjogren syndrome, scleroderma, and thyroiditis. (thyroiditis and Hashimoto's are used interchangeably. I like to add Grave's to that list also for reasons only known to me. LOL!)

Please read the whole thing:
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/ama/tab/test

I sure would insist on at least and ultra-sound of your thyroid also.

You have the TPO Ab and also a small amount of Thyroglobulin Ab. So, something is afoot.

How are you feeling as of this writing?


----------

